# puppy healh concerns



## oliver (Jul 27, 2014)

My baby v, Ollie is now 3 months and gets the hiccups nearly every time he eats or drinks. He just got back from the vet the other day after we think he got into some medicine he shouldn't of had. He was dehydrated and his liver wasn't performing as well as the vet would have liked. Had to get a IV of fluids and the vet gave him a tranq so he would calm down and let the medicine pass. Again were not positive he got into medicine, no way I could think of how he would have gotten into some, but Its possible I suppose. His poop is wet about half the time but my vet says that is normal in puppies. Also notice under his eyes is a little red, but I'm thinking cause there so much loose skin stuff can irritate it. Just hoping I'm not missing something with these symptoms.

On a side note his tail has a lot of white hair on it. I've heard of them having white "angle wings" on their shoulders but is white hair on the tail also comment?

THANKS!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

My boy has white hair everywhere, and lots on his tail.
Not too sure about the hickups but if I give him too much water in one sipping (lol) he will throw up some water.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

The hiccups are normal - they'll become much less frequent as he gets older! I was freaked out by them at first, too


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would be worried about a pup, that was so dehydrated it was effecting its liver function. You didn't say what made you think he had gotten into you medicine, or what type of medicine it was.
How was the pup was acting, that let you know he was ill?
Right now, in the heat of the summer a pup can go down fast. Even if you bring them into the cool, they have side effects that happen later. Its not uncommon for a dog to have diarrhea, be tired, weak, and be dehydrated the next day. I'm in no way saying this is what happened, but would be looking at the days leading up to the pup getting sick for answers.
Hiccups are normal. These dogs have lots of different shades in their coat. From darker red to real light yellow blended throughout.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

I used to be so worried about Nico hiccuping, having watery stools (borderline diarrhea) all the time, and seeming dehydrated (dry nose, gums and constantly chugging water)... Everyone at the dog park and the vet were all "That's just a normal puppy thing" but I figured something else was up...

Disclaimer: You didn't mention what or how you're feeding in your original post so I may be way off on this...

In the end the conclusion I have come to is that kibble is just awful despite how much dogs love it. It is unnatural for a dog to be fed the same thing all the time, it is unnatural for a dog to eat a completely dehydrated diet. I wonder if the dehydration and poor food absorption are related to the puppy's digestive tract adjusting to this weird food that they are not designed to digest. After switching to the BRAT diet a couple times (search in the forum for more info on that) I started making my own food to mix with Nico's kibble (I also switched kibble after seeing this video: http://youtu.be/zdDPi-1Yjy0) I have not switched to 100% my own food mix because I am afraid of causing a deficiency. So now Nico's food is white rice, carrots or sweet potato, kale or broccoli or peas or celery, pork of chicken or turkey or beef. I mix a tub and keep it in the fridge and he gets half and half kibble and this. He loves it, his poops are more solid, his water consumption is more normal. For more on this here's a really long thread that might be worth a read: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10157.0.html

As for hiccuping perhaps could be related to how quickly he eats. Nico is a glutton: he would inhale his food and sometimes makes himself throw up and always hiccup. As a result we now feed him in a muffin tin (an idea from RedBirdDog) and make him perform tasks to earn each muffin hole. We call it "interactie feeding" and it is a great way to slow him down and practice obedience all in one! you can also buy slow-feeding bowls.

Please excuse how long this post is, I hope Ollie feels better soon!


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh! And feeding on an elevated surface! Feeding/leaving water too low and making the dog reach down is not good! It can cause things scarier than hiccups like bloat :S


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> In the end the conclusion I have come to is that kibble is just awful despite how much dogs love it.


That's a pretty broad statement.
Especially if you look at most of the dogs competing at the highest levels in the US are fed dry dog food. 
While I'm sure your pup had digestive issues when younger, I haven't had the same problem feeding kibble.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

True TexasRed, my post turned into a bit of a rant. There's a store in my city called The Natural Pet Food Store that sells quality, locally sourced kibbles. My issue is more with major corporations making vast health claims and vets endorsing brands of kibble (one vet said to me "I only recommend Hill's. And I sell it here." and then when I researched it I was very unimpressed) when the ingredients are questionable. On a somewhat related note -- are these award winning dogs sponsored by food brands too?
I think learning what works for your dog is very important and it's unique to every dog. I just don't think a 100% dehydrated diet should be the norm (as it currently is)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> I think learning what works for your dog is very important and it's unique to every dog.


That sentence is spot on.



> On a somewhat related note -- are these award winning dogs sponsored by food brands too?


Yes but only after they are winning awards.
Owners don't change what got them to the top because of sponsorship. But I'm sure its darn nice to be sponsored by a company that you are already buying products from.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My v has nothing but digestive problems with every thing other than the brand of kibble she is on. Believe me we have tried canned food, yogurt, oatmeal, chicken broth, fortiflora, liver, bananas and peanut butter have been scary. Various different dog treats have just caused problems. It gets very frustrating. She is not picky on pumpkin and various different dog treats have just made her sick. Basically all she gets is white rice and her Oven Baked holistic kibble. I think there might be gluten soy and dairy problems. Her treats are very few milk bones broken into fragments and this diet seems to keep a balance. Yes you have to figure out what works for your dog. As long as they look healthy and are active is really what you want.


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hiccups are normal, liver problems and dehydration are not. What kind of medication do you think he got into? You say you're not sure, what makes you think he did get into medication? Or was this an assumption the vet made based on they symptoms he had? What kind of cleaner do you use on your floors? Do you use air fresheners - is it possible he got into a plug in or one of those gel things that sit on your toilet (for example)?

What do you feed your pup? Does he have unrestricted access to fresh water? Has he been in any ponds/lakes or on a neighbour's lawn that may have used chemicals on the grass?



Rbka said:


> Oh! And feeding on an elevated surface! Feeding/leaving water too low and making the dog reach down is not good! It can cause things scarier than hiccups like bloat :S


Interesting statement, I've read (several different sources) that elevating a dog's bowls is dangerous, unless your vet directs you to due to a medical condition.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Duke14 said:


> What do you feed your pup? Does he have unrestricted access to fresh water? Has he been in any ponds/lakes or on a neighbour's lawn that may have used chemicals on the grass?
> 
> Interesting statement, I've read (several different sources) that elevating a dog's bowls is dangerous, unless your vet directs you to due to a medical condition.


Yes, vets are now recommending NOT to elevate bowls. (We have a Weim - a breed extremely prone to bloat - so I've done a lot of research on this). Look up the Purdue study if you want more details. Dogs were intended to eat off the ground. 

Along the same lines of thinking - why did you vet think meds specifically? Could he have gotten a slug, weed, etc. outside?


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Huh! our initial vet recommended the elevated feeding dish, I should ask our current vet his opinion!
Thanks for the update, I will do more research on this.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Rbka said:


> Huh! our initial vet recommended the elevated feeding dish, I should ask our current vet his opinion!
> Thanks for the update, I will do more research on this.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11128539 (abstract & summarized results)

http://www.irishwolfhounds-guernsey.com/files/GDV.pdf (full text)


----------



## oliver (Jul 27, 2014)

Duke14 said:


> Hiccups are normal, liver problems and dehydration are not. What kind of medication do you think he got into? You say you're not sure, what makes you think he did get into medication? Or was this an assumption the vet made based on they symptoms he had? What kind of cleaner do you use on your floors? Do you use air fresheners - is it possible he got into a plug in or one of those gel things that sit on your toilet (for example)?
> 
> What do you feed your pup? Does he have unrestricted access to fresh water? Has he been in any ponds/lakes or on a neighbour's lawn that may have used chemicals on the grass?
> 
> ...


only 2 possible medicines he could have gotten into is Adderall, or anti-depressant. My Adderall is in a room we don't let the puppy in ever. however my dad watches the dog from time to time while I'm working, and found him chewing on a medicine bottle cap that belongs to a anti-depressant. he still claims there's none missing... this is why the vet assumed he got into medicine. she told me with his symptoms at the time and his liver in over drive he defiantly got into something and her first thought was some kind of medicine, i have no kind of poisons in my house so i agreed with her.
Cleaners I use 401 for hardwood cleaner and a pet specific cleaner for the carpet. 
* the day he got sick I took him for his first swim in a creek off the path I was walking him. that could be it.. but again I don't know for sure. unrestricted water unless he's in his kennel. 
I was feeding him a kibble and wet food mix. Blue buffalo kibble large breed puppy, and blue buffalo caned food. was eating well but seemed to be pooping excessively and wet poops at that. I just made the change to Science diet large breed puppy and continuing with the same wet food. He doesn't seem to be eating as much. He's at about 2 1/2 cups a day at 3 months old weighing about 20lbs, but his poops are getting way better it seems.


----------

